# Sole a Catinelle: nuovo film di Checco Zalone. 31 Ottobre 2013



## admin (1 Ottobre 2013)

Sole a catinelle, il nuovo film di Checco Zalone che uscirà in tutte le sale cinematografiche il prossimo 31 Ottobre 2013. Zalone torna al cinema dopo due anni e dopo aver battuto tutti i record d'incasso con "Che bella giornata".

Sole a catinelle è il suo nuovo lavoro, la trama è incentrata sul viaggio di un immigrato del sud insieme al figlio


----------



## Fabriman94 (1 Ottobre 2013)

A me piace Checco Zalone e non mi vergogno di dirlo, non è un chissacchè di comico, però fa film guardabili. Riguardo gli incassi che fa, lui stesso con grande umiltà disse che fu ingiusto il fatto che il suo film superò La Vita è Bella


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2013)

I film di Zalone sono migliori del 90% delle produzioni cinematografiche italiane. Almeno lui ha una sua dignità.


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Ottobre 2013)

molto bello il primo film di zalone "cado dalle nubi", l'altro "che bella giornata" invece mi ha lasciato molto perplesso


----------



## Angstgegner (5 Ottobre 2013)

_Cado dalle nubi_ mi è piaciuto molto.
_Che bella giornata_ un po' meno, però mi ha sempre fatto morir dal ridere.
Vedrò senza dubbio anche questo, anche se temo che possa essere una fotocopia dei primi 2.


----------



## Jaqen (5 Ottobre 2013)

Cado dalle nubi è bello, Che bella giornata un po' meno, anche se ci sono certi passaggi esilaranti... La scena dove mangiano le ...cappasante?... mi fa svolare


----------



## admin (2 Novembre 2013)

In 24 ore ha incassato 2,2 milioni di euro. Ma non è record. Nel 2011 "Cado dalle nubi" raccolse 2,62 milioni in 24 ore.


----------



## Jino (2 Novembre 2013)

Vado a vederlo, i suoi film sono leggeri e simpatici..


----------



## Fabriman94 (2 Novembre 2013)

Che Bella Giornata mi piacque molto, il precedente ahimè non l'ho mai visto. In questi giorni andrò al cinema a vedermi questo.


----------



## Kurt91 (2 Novembre 2013)

Il cinema italiano (ma anche quello mondiale) è sempre più alla deriva.


----------



## juventino (2 Novembre 2013)

I film di Checco Zalone vanno presi con leggerezza, per quel che sono. Sono film leggeri, senza pretese, con una comicità semplice, ma che diverte. Se il nostro cinema è alla deriva non è certo colpa sua, ma di chi invece fa immense vaccate pensando di fare chissà che filmoni.


----------



## Canonista (2 Novembre 2013)

Visto ieri...i film di Zalone rispecchiano sempre la realtà, c'è poco da fare. 

Questo film oltre ad avermi spaccato ha anche una bella fotografia! Inquadrature e colori bellissimi per me. 

Poi vabbè, penso sia l'unico film della storia ad aver mostrato Provvidenti nel grande schermo


----------



## Hammer (2 Novembre 2013)

A me non sta simpatico, come personaggio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Novembre 2013)

Per me la sua comicità ha un senso, non è volgare, è leggera e caricaturale. Sono altri gli "autori" da condannare, non di certo Zalone che per me resta una brava macchietta.


----------



## Sesfips (2 Novembre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Il cinema italiano (ma anche quello mondiale) è sempre più alla deriva.



Non sono un esperto di cinema, però perchè dici che il cinema mondiale è alla deriva?
Posso capire quello italiano, che oltre ai soliti film comici non produce ormai niente di più, ma quello mondiale negli ultimi anni qualcosa di buono ha fatto. Mi viene in mente, ad esempio, Django Unchained di Tarantino, che molti ritengono sia un capolavoro.


----------



## Bawert (2 Novembre 2013)

E' un film semplice e leggero, bello.


----------



## Kurt91 (2 Novembre 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Non sono un esperto di cinema, però perchè dici che il cinema mondiale è alla deriva?
> Posso capire quello italiano, che oltre ai soliti film comici non produce ormai niente di più, ma quello mondiale negli ultimi anni qualcosa di buono ha fatto. Mi viene in mente, ad esempio, Django Unchained di Tarantino, che molti ritengono sia un capolavoro.



Era un discorso generale, cioè bene o male si sfornano bei film ma che non sono nulla nei confronti di quelli di una volta, o almeno non tutti. Chiaramente è un mio punto di vista.


----------



## Sesfips (2 Novembre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Era un discorso generale, cioè bene o male si sfornano bei film ma che non sono nulla nei confronti di quelli di una volta, o almeno non tutti. Chiaramente è un mio punto di vista.



Sì sì, ci mancherebbe, è la tua opinione 
Era solo per capire meglio il tuo punto di vista, poi chiaramente ognuno ha i suoi gusti. Secondo me di film belli ne hanno fatti, poi con le nuove tecnologie 3D ecc, ne faranno ancora e sempre migliori.


----------



## Fabriman94 (2 Novembre 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Sì sì, ci mancherebbe, è la tua opinione
> Era solo per capire meglio il tuo punto di vista, poi chiaramente ognuno ha i suoi gusti. Secondo me di film belli ne hanno fatti, poi con le nuove tecnologie 3D ecc, ne faranno ancora e sempre migliori.


Sinceramente sto 3D è una presa in giro.


----------



## Brain84 (2 Novembre 2013)

Tutta la cinematografia mondiale è nel declino. di 100 film che escono nelle sale un 40% sono remake, reboot e richiami a film del passato. Mancano le idee, manca la voglia di investire in qualcosa di nuovo e si cerca di tirare soldi con film di sicuro impatto commerciale. Ovviamente nel marasma, escono capolavori o comunque film di grande spessore. Però è certo che la crisi non è circoscritta al solo terreno italiano.


----------



## Doctore (2 Novembre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Era un discorso generale, cioè bene o male si sfornano bei film ma che non sono nulla nei confronti di quelli di una volta, o almeno non tutti. Chiaramente è un mio punto di vista.


zalone sostituisce i cinepattoni e lo fa in meglio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Novembre 2013)

Visto oggi ... Ovviamente non è un filmone ma ti fa passare un ora e mezza felice ..


----------



## Jino (4 Novembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Visto oggi ... Ovviamente non è un filmone ma ti fa passare un ora e mezza felice ..



Visto pure io stasera e concordo... molto carino, come tutti gli altri di Zalone...


----------



## tequilad (4 Novembre 2013)

A me è piaciuto (ovviamente per quello che è..)


----------



## runner (4 Novembre 2013)

ragazzi ieri ci sono andato pure io

sarà ma io non ho riso a quasi nessuna scena


----------



## Angstgegner (4 Novembre 2013)

Mi è piaciuto. Tra i film di Zalone e i cinepanettoni targati De Sica-Boldi (in particolare gli ultimi) c'è un abisso.
Secondo me quest'ultimo è il migliore tra i 3 di Zalone.
Non è un capolavoro e non vuole nemmeno esserlo, vuole semplicemente strappare una risata e riesce nell'obiettivo, IMHO.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Novembre 2013)

no dai tra i 3 il primo è inarrivabile.. hahah


----------



## admin (4 Novembre 2013)

Mica si possono vedere solo capolavori. Alla lunga stancano pure. Ogni tanto è pure giusto farsi due risate


----------



## Angstgegner (4 Novembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> no dai tra i 3 il primo è inarrivabile.. hahah



Come risate in sé assolutamente il primo, però nel complesso ho preferito il terzo


----------



## admin (4 Novembre 2013)

*Incasso di 18 milioni di euro in 4 giorni. E' record.*


----------



## runner (4 Novembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mica si possono vedere solo capolavori. Alla lunga stancano pure. Ogni tanto è pure giusto farsi due risate



il punto è quello...che a me non ha fatto particolarmente ridere


----------



## Canonista (4 Novembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> il punto è quello...che a me non ha fatto particolarmente ridere



Perché non sei ******* 

No seriamente, non hai riso neanche alla scena che mostra il cartello MOLISE?


----------



## runner (4 Novembre 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Perché non sei *******
> 
> No seriamente, non hai riso neanche alla scena che mostra il cartello MOLISE?



sai sono nella fase b&w a livello fotografico quindi ho poco humor....

scherzi a parte non è che non ho proprio riso è un film divertente però non mi ha fatto scompisciare dalle risate insomma


----------



## Canonista (4 Novembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> sai sono nella fase b&w a livello fotografico quindi ho poco humor....
> 
> scherzi a parte non è che non ho proprio riso è un film divertente però non mi ha fatto scompisciare dalle risate insomma



Boh, per me che vengo da quella zona i film di Zalone sono specchi della realtà  

Ps: vergognoso censurare la parola Ter.rone, fa parte della lingua italiana. [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION]


----------



## runner (4 Novembre 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Boh, per me che vengo da quella zona i film di Zalone sono specchi della realtà
> 
> Ps: vergognoso censurare la parola Ter.rone, fa parte della lingua italiana. [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION]



qua ti sbagli perchè sono per un quarto del Nord per un quarto meridionale e per il restante di centro Italia, quindi diciamo che sono particolarmente poliedrico....


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Novembre 2013)

Boh, non fa ridere.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Novembre 2013)

Mi fa sorridere il fatto che per elogiare Zalone bisogni necessariamente anticipare che non è un grande film o alta comicità


----------



## smallball (4 Novembre 2013)

incasso record nei primi 4 giorni di programmazione


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Novembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mi fa sorridere il fatto che per elogiare Zalone bisogni necessariamente anticipare che non è un grande film o alta comicità



Più che altro si schifano i cinepanettoni poi si "giustifica" la bassa qualità dei film di Zalone. Boh non capisco.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Novembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Più che altro si schifano i cinepanettoni poi si "giustifica" la bassa qualità dei film di Zalone. Boh non capisco.


Per me Zalone è molto più valido dei cinepanettoni.


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Novembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per me Zalone è molto più valido dei cinepanettoni.



Onestamente non vedo molta differenza.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Novembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Onestamente non vedo molta differenza.


Zalone è caricaturale, lo è sulla sua terra e sull'ignoranza. I cinepanettoni propongo roba trita e ritrita da vent'anni: De Sica è il cornut-o o il donnaiolo, Ghini lo prende nel deretano, Salvi è "mamma mia comme sto", Boldi è il milanese simpatico, poi c'è la zizzona più i figli dei personaggi che fanno tresche con altre zizzone. Volgarità gratuita, Zalone si lascia andare a doppi sensi ma mi sembra assai più contenuto del cinepanettone.


----------



## Doctore (4 Novembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mi fa sorridere il fatto che per elogiare Zalone bisogni necessariamente anticipare che non è un grande film o alta comicità


Non voglio dire eresie...ma di grandi film comici italiani sono mai esistiti?
Forse Jhonny stecchino poi?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Novembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Non voglio dire eresie...ma di grandi film comici italiani sono mai esistiti?
> Forse Jhonny stecchino poi?


Totò oppure De Filippo, anche se lì si tratta di teatro. Livelli artistici indiscutibili per quanto riguarda la comicità.


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Novembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Non voglio dire eresie...ma di grandi film comici italiani sono mai esistiti?
> Forse Jhonny stecchino poi?



Comici o Commedie? No perché nel caso Totò e Sordi non puoi scordarli (Per dirne due)


----------



## Doctore (4 Novembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Comici o Commedie? No perché nel caso Totò e Sordi non puoi scordarli (Per dirne due)


parlavo del presente ...mi sono dimenticato di aggiungerlo nel post


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Novembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> parlavo del presente ...mi sono dimenticato di aggiungerlo nel post



Beh Benigni non mi sembra proprio presente.


----------



## Doctore (4 Novembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Beh Benigni non mi sembra proprio presente.


mica è morto


----------



## Sesfips (4 Novembre 2013)

C'è da dire che Zalone sta facendo tutti questi incassi record, perchè onestamente in giro non c'è veramente nient'altro.
Sarà pure bravo, infatti a me piace, però c'è o lui o niente.


----------



## Arsozzenal (4 Novembre 2013)

ancora non l'ho visto l'ultimo film...credo di andare il prossimo week end...gli altri due mi avevano fatto morire dalle risate!a me piace


----------



## 2515 (4 Novembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Mi è piaciuto. Tra i film di Zalone e i cinepanettoni targati De Sica-Boldi (in particolare gli ultimi) c'è un abisso.
> Secondo me quest'ultimo è il migliore tra i 3 di Zalone.
> Non è un capolavoro e non vuole nemmeno esserlo, vuole semplicemente strappare una risata e riesce nell'obiettivo, IMHO.



finché de sica-boldi erano in coppia per me non c'è paragone dai, è dopo la separazione che è crollato tutto.


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Novembre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> finché de sica-boldi erano in coppia per me non c'è paragone dai, è dopo la separazione che è crollato tutto.


Insomma agli inizi ancora ancora, ma gli ultimi film erano pessimi. Molto meglio l'ultimo di De Sica.


----------



## Albijol (17 Novembre 2013)

Da non fan dei suoi primi due film, in questo veramente ho riso dall'inizio fino all'ultimissima battuta (eutanazia  )


----------

